# Stocking up on Walnut



## trc65 (May 28, 2021)

Started cutting up some of the walnut I picked up last week. Love having large enough pieces I can just slab. No time to cut into blanks, will just stack on a pallet until time frees up later this summer.

Cut this one thick for some larger bowls/ projects, about 4.5" thick about 18x22"





A couple more cut about 3.5" thick.





Also cutting some 4-6" square blocks for hollow forms and a mess of smaller spindle blanks that you always get when processing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## djg (May 29, 2021)

Nice! Good thing you're not doing like me. I got a bunch of 4-5' Walnut logs last Fall with the intention of processing them. Well, they're still setting in log form. Most are cracking, but I may be able to salvage some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2021)

It's good that your processing some for turning blanks. I normally mill everything into lumber but I got a walnut tree one and processed the whole thing into turning blanks because I already had walnut lumber. I'm glad I did that, it was many years ago and I still have walnut turning stock for whenever the urge hits me to turn some. It's a wonderful wood to turn, sands up nice, smells great when working it, and is so beautiful in it's natural color.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2021)

That is one hardy stack of Walnut! Looks like prime turning stock! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's good that your processing some for turning blanks. I normally mill everything into lumber but I got a walnut tree one and processed the whole thing into turning blanks because I already had walnut lumber. I'm glad I did that, it was many years ago and I still have walnut turning stock for whenever the urge hits me to turn some. It's a wonderful wood to turn, sands up nice, smells great when working it, and is so beautiful in it's natural color.View attachment 209934



Great looking pile you got there Greg! 

I'm curious, other than putting anchor seal on them did you do anything else to help prevent checking? How are they holding up after several years? I have a quite a few as well, but am noticing that there is some slight checking that's starting to occur, despite removing the pith, anchorseal, and having cut them essentially they same as you have. 

Nice looking pieces as well Tim, but Greg has us both beat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (May 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's good that your processing some for turning blanks. I normally mill everything into lumber but I got a walnut tree one and processed the whole thing into turning blanks because I already had walnut lumber. I'm glad I did that, it was many years ago and I still have walnut turning stock for whenever the urge hits me to turn some. It's a wonderful wood to turn, sands up nice, smells great when working it, and is so beautiful in it's natural color.


Did you store that stack outside? I cut a bunch of blanks and stored outside, in the shade and under a tarp. Some still cracked.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Great looking pile you got there Greg!
> 
> I'm curious, other than putting anchor seal on them did you do anything else to help prevent checking? How are they holding up after several years? I have a quite a few as well, but am noticing that there is some slight checking that's starting to occur, despite removing the pith, anchorseal, and having cut them essentially they same as you have.
> 
> Nice looking pieces as well Tim, but Greg has us both beat!


Wood is wood, you do what you can to prevent checking but it will do what t wants to do. Some pieces have checked but most is good. The pieces that have checked are still usable as us turners just add visual enhancements to the checks like epoxy and such. When I processed mine I did cut out all the pith, anchor sealed it and went up the sides a bit with the anchor seal. I still have a good stash of this as turning stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2021)

djg said:


> Did you store that stack outside? I cut a bunch of blanks and stored outside, in the shade and under a tarp. Some still cracked.


Nope, it's all in my basement shop.
@trc65 sorry, didnt mean to Jack your thread.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2021)

This is how it rest now

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 29, 2021)

Nice sizable half log sections Tim! The really big one if it was sawn it could net 2 solid guitar body blanks- sorry, I can’t help it, my brain goes to what it could become based on what I do. I bet your brain works the same way. Is that eastern black walnut? 

Greg- wow that is some stack of walnut and look at that wonderful stash of logs , slabs and planks of dimensional lumber! Is the walnut eastern black walnut as well? 

I have no stash of walnut whatsoever as my youngest teen son tested for walnut allergies and other nut trees. But, when he was younger I had a descent amount of fiddleback walnut (because I can get them as I am at the east coast) and some claro. I do like walnut especially the eastern walnut when it is figured with it’s really dark chocolate heartwood and claro walnut when it is marbled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is how it rest nowView attachment 209935View attachment 209936


Looks like woodturners' Jenga

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2021)

@Arn213 I'm not sure of the exact species, but here in Michigan we just call it black walnut. Eastern? Dunno?


----------



## Arn213 (May 29, 2021)

Sorry if this is a slight side track Tim. @woodtickgreg - the region association partly has it’s roots to luthier building to delineate walnut and maple species that commonly grows in the east coast versus the west coast. Like claro and Bastogne grows largely in the west coast and the black walnut grows predominantly in the east coast (including the north east from WI, Michigan, Ohio, Illinois and IN). Same with maple as bigleaf maple only predominantly grows in the west coast compare to more of the red maple and sugar maple that grows in the east coast (more rock maple in WI and Michigan). So certain luthiers will only use maple species from the east coast (too controversial) compare to the west coast variety because most guitars in the late 1950’s the maple came from the east coast and predominantly the northern east coast- Michigan. That region association has attachment to period correctness when using the appropriate maple from the correct region when it comes to Les Paul type, Gibson* guitars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## trc65 (May 29, 2021)

No worries on any highjacking, I just had the few picks to show. Greg's got a nice stack of walnut there, I hope to have the same or better if my sources come through on their promises.

Let any discussion go where it may....

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 29, 2021)

trc65 said:


> No worries on any highjacking, I just had the few picks to show. Greg's got a nice stack of walnut there, I hope to have the same or better if my sources come through on their promises.
> 
> Let any discussion go where it may....


Good grief Tim- I just saw your haul on the “free wood thread” and seems like there is more to come. Looking like you will have stacks and stacks of logs to keep you well stocked up and busy for the rest of the coming years- might want to make more room in your shop and buy more end sealer . The free wood that I get for free in the city if I am lucky is a branch that fell on the ground! You’ll most likely get pooped on by a city pigeon by the time that happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (May 29, 2021)

All my shelves in the basement are about full now of spindle blanks and roughed out bowls, so all the walnut will have to stay in the machine shed for a while. Ive got a several year supply right now, but almost no walnut prior to this haul. Always looking to increase my stock, never know when something might happen and not be able to harvest and process. I'm good and healthy, but you never know.....

BTW, I am running low on sealer, need to order another gallon, or maybe two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 29, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Started cutting up some of the walnut I picked up last week. Love having large enough pieces I can just slab. No time to cut into blanks, will just stack on a pallet until time frees up later this summer.
> 
> Cut this one thick for some larger bowls/ projects, about 4.5" thick about 18x22"
> 
> ...


I leave all of my slabs just like you have until I’m ready to use the wood. It does take up more room but I like the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's good that your processing some for turning blanks. I normally mill everything into lumber but I got a walnut tree one and processed the whole thing into turning blanks because I already had walnut lumber. I'm glad I did that, it was many years ago and I still have walnut turning stock for whenever the urge hits me to turn some. It's a wonderful wood to turn, sands up nice, smells great when working it, and is so beautiful in it's natural color.View attachment 209934


Got to say this is a cool pic. My vote for the picture of the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 29, 2021)

trc65 said:


> BTW, I am running low on sealer, need to order another gallon, or maybe two.


Cheaper to buy it in a 5 gallon bucket. When my buddy that has the mill and I run out, we're ordering a 55 gallon drum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (May 30, 2021)

trc65 said:


> .... BTW, I am running low on sealer, need to order another gallon, or maybe two.


I checked my thread on End Sealers and saw you recommended using Packard's brand. Looks like it runs $34 a gallon while Rockler's is only $23. Plus, I think, at Rockler shipping is free if purchase is over $50 (2 gallons). Just a thought. Don't know how the two compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 30, 2021)

I’m lucky in that the club buys it by the barrel from some place in Portland. Members get it for $17 a gallon in a heavy duty container.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cheaper to buy it in a 5 gallon bucket. When my buddy that has the mill and I run out, we're ordering a 55 gallon drum.


This is the way to go Tim or a club buy if you belong to one. It doesn’t pay to buy the 32 fluid ounce or a gallon especially if you are sealing the size half logs and bigger pieces. I just bought a 5 gallon drum from UC Coatings because it is much more cost effective than buying small portions. I actually got free shipping from them (I am in the east coast)- not sure if they still offer that......edit, they charge shipping now. I am in the same state as they are so they charge just under $ 30. I bought it from 2013 and I still have almost 3 gallons left (yes, I use them mostly for dimensional lumber and guitar related woods). I take a small empty shellac container and I put a portion there to use. I also prefer their version I (classic original) as I feel it goes on thicker- version 2 for me is thinner, like it is watered down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is how it rest nowView attachment 209935View attachment 209936


Top picture I would like the bottom row. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (May 30, 2021)

Wow! Packards has changed something, (brands, suppliers, labeling ???), and definitely price! Won't be buying anymore from Packard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

